# Venison Steaks/Chops



## bpinmi (Oct 16, 2014)

Got a few Venison steaks/chops leftover in the freezer from last years harvest. Going to rub them up with Jeff's dry rub and throw them on the smoker this weekend. I like my beef on the med rare side so I'm thinking an internal temp in the 130-140 range? How long can I expect it to take to get to that temp with a 225-250 cooking temp? Never done beef before so I am curious on how much time to plan for.

Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 16, 2014)

Depends on how thick they are. They won't take super long. Maybe a hour. 

Don't forget to share photos of your Smoke!


----------

